# New Diamond Nuclear Ice is Here!



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's the pic of Diamond's latest entry, the Nuclear Ice as seen at ATA!


----------



## wearthefoxhat (Oct 26, 2008)

could put it in my purse lol


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

*Stats??*

Anybody heard any stats on this bow?

Its not on their web site just yet... :darkbeer:

Thanks,


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

kids bow?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Right, kid's bow. Designed for kids as young as 4. Really has a lot of adjustment too. MSRP about $140. That's Jeremiah's hand providing some perspective to the shot. Cool name too. Maybe should have held that for next year's top of the line?


----------



## czeger (Apr 3, 2005)

when are these gonna be released? im really looking at picking one up for my daughter


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

If interested drop BowTech an email or let your dealer make the call. Jeremiah seemed to be pretty high on this as a set up for the littlest shooter.


----------



## Julie M (Dec 18, 2008)

Its an awesome little bow.. I just added it to our website with more pictures...Just click the link below in my siggy to see the pics.. I have digital pink and grey camo.


----------



## Julie M (Dec 18, 2008)

czeger said:


> when are these gonna be released? im really looking at picking one up for my daughter



We were told they would start shipping to our store the end of Feb. But you never can go by estimated ship dates..I am expecting the first of March at the latest.


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

when i first saw these at the ata i thought it was a toy bow and i was interested in one for my 2 1/2 year old son. after seeing it in action though, i wanted one. 190fps. junior is going to have to wait a few years


----------



## Julie M (Dec 18, 2008)

hardwoodhitman said:


> when i first saw these at the ata i thought it was a toy bow and i was interested in one for my 2 1/2 year old son. after seeing it in action though, i wanted one. 190fps. junior is going to have to wait a few years



ROFL.... They are sooo cute... Rudy has a dare going with our Bowtech rep to see which one of them will be the first to kill a deer with it this next season. They shoot at around 220 and are really smooth!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

The only problem I could come up with is that the draw weight didn't seem to match the bows size and the draw cycle is very similiar to the bow it resembles.

I measured it and it's 22 1/2 ATA 20-30#. And I think a 5 1/2" brace (going from memory) I'd like to see it with about a 27" ATA and at least a 6" brace.

But, it is one very cool looking bow!


----------



## Julie M (Dec 18, 2008)

We were told that nothing is set in stone yet on the measurements. I think the ones at the show were prototypes and they may make some changes before production run. At least that is according to our rep.

It is one very cool looking bow and I would expect there will be a large backorder for it once it starts hitting the stores.


----------



## invrtd (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone know if they are going to make it with pink camo limbs for the small ladies.


----------



## Julie M (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes they have them in pink, we have pictures of standard and the digital pink on our website if you want to view them. You have to click on the enlarge picture link to see all the pictures. 

The price is the same on any camo pattern with the package.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Forget my sential i am ordering that.J/k


----------



## Julie M (Dec 18, 2008)

hstubblefield said:


> forget my sential i am ordering that.j/k


:59: Rofl


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

are you sure its a kids bow? I thought it was a new ground blind bow and you could get a holster for it!


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

How come we haven't heard about it looking like a hunter John Xforce yet?


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

I like that bow. Might have to have my son check it out.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

man all the bows are starting to look like the x force.

thats a neat little bow though. looks like a good little kids bow.


----------



## Julie M (Dec 18, 2008)

We just got the final specs on the Nuclear Ice.

I just posted them on our website but here is a cut n paste for ya!

There are more details on our site, but here is the nitty gritty!



Specs:

Draw Length: 14" to 24"
Draw Weight: 10 lb to 20 lb
Axle to Axle: 22.5"
Brace Height: 6-1/8"
Mass Weight: 1.8 lbs



These bows ship standard with the following accessories:

3 Pin Sight
Hostage Arrow Rest
2 Piece Quiver
3 Arrows
Sling

Bow is available in Digital Camo and Pink Digital Camo


----------



## PWing (May 10, 2009)

I noticed that the nuclear ice does not have a grip. Would you know if one can be ordered for it or there are aftermarket grisp that can be glued on?


----------



## bocephus1976 (Jan 16, 2009)

Check out the pictures of this bow in action that I posted in the general archery discussion:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=927914


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

We JUST got in our first shipment of the camo ones Friday...Great thing about them is that they are a "real bow" so the kids dont feel like they are playing with a toy....and at $179.00 for the complete package including arrows this is a very affordable first bow. You will be surprized at how fast this bow really is 

Wyvern


----------



## Silver Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

*Nuclear Ice*

teh bow will shoot 200 fps at 29 pounds with a 24" draw using the arrows that come with the package...
That's smokin' FAST for a kids bow of that size....


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

it looks like shrunken monster


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

Any idea if they are available in a lefty model??

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes,,,
Wyvern


----------



## 00lugnut00 (Aug 17, 2008)

i bought one of these today for my 8 year old daughter. this bow seems to be very well made. you can compress the limbs and take the string and cable off by hand if you got 2 people. i installe a peep sight on it and that went very smooth.

1 thing i don't like about it is that it doesn't come with a hand grip. i plan on putting some grip tape on it and that should do nicely


this bow is very fast. i got it dialed all the way down and it's still fast!


----------



## MainelyBucks (Jun 14, 2009)

@ old Town archery center we are selling the nucular ice in rh or lh also the draw whieght goes up to 29 lbs with an ibo of 200fps. I've actually shot this bow . It is a really well made bow. I think it seem like a little much for a small kid. But they gotta start somewhere right ?


----------



## bowtech261 (Apr 2, 2009)

We were going to put a reel on it and try to bow fish with it


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

I was at the local Bass Pro last night and my 9 yr old daughter shot this bow and fell in love with it! This is all she will talk about now! It was well constructed and seemed to be very nice! Even though it wasn't adjusted to her, she seemed to handle it fairly well on the few shots that she made! I may be headed out to get one!

Now that is has been a while since this thread started, has anyone here gotten one and have some reviews that they can add??


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

We gave one to our 9 year old daughter for christmas, it is awesome. She loves it. This is a great starter bow.


----------



## luvmypassion (Jan 10, 2010)

We got this bow for our daughter when she was five. She had gone through several of the little toy bows from walmart in no time. I looked out the window one day and saw her "shooting" with a wire coat hanger and a stick . . . Yeah, it was time for a real bow. 

She loves her nuclear ice! She's six now and still shoots almost every day with the big kids. I'm pretty sure its still set at 10 pounds, but she shoots from 20 yards with no problem. 

I f i had to buy ten more of these to keep her involved in archery I would do it in a heartbeat!!


----------

